# Pigeon destroyed nest of other pigeons. Normal?



## ClosetPigeon (Apr 1, 2016)

In the absence of as mom and dad sitter, a male Pigeon in the same household attacked a temporarily abandoned nest and moved the twigs and nest materials out of the way kicking the nest apart while drag/rolling the egg away. Is this natural for male adults to do?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

They will certainly 'steal' nesting material for their own nests.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Maybe put out some more nesting material for him to take. Some are notorious for that. LOL.


----------

